# General > Recipes >  boxing day buffet

## donnick

HELP can anyone give me ideas for buffet boxing day finger foods not much effort . Home made as i don't really want shop bought stuff ,i want them to be impressed  ::

----------


## donnick

obviously it will be on the menu  ::

----------


## elastic band

hi there,
my wife does a brilliant buffet so we can all relax -see puts out things like ;-
cold turkey, gammon and roast beef. Prawns in a dressing
She also has side dishes for the meat e.g sweet chilli sauce, mango mayonnaise, cranberry 
chorizo sausage
mini spare ribs
sometimes vol au vents filled with chicken, or prawns or cheese n' onion
onion rings, sliced asst. peppers 
Salad with usual things
plate with asst. sliced melon, pineapple, pears
asst nuts
breadsticks, different small rolls
asst. cheeses
asst. pickles

later on she does a knickerbocker glory type thing ;-
asst flavour ice creams and puts out little dishes full of chopped brownies, milky ways, minstrels, smarties, buttons -white and milk
melted chocolate with strawberries, grapes, marshmallows, brazil nuts

hope that gives some ideas 
have a lovely festive season to all the orgers

----------


## BINBOB

> hi there,
> my wife does a brilliant buffet so we can all relax -see puts out things like ;-
> cold turkey, gammon and roast beef. Prawns in a dressing
> She also has side dishes for the meat e.g sweet chilli sauce, mango mayonnaise, cranberry 
> chorizo sausage
> mini spare ribs
> sometimes vol au vents filled with chicken, or prawns or cheese n' onion
> onion rings, sliced asst. peppers 
> Salad with usual things
> ...


Sounds lovely...erm..where do u live????? :Wink:

----------


## donnick

yes where do u live or can u hire ur wife out for boxing day  ::

----------


## elastic band

did pass this suggestion onto her but she is not amused !!. mind you when the kids bring their friends home she absolutely loves it and wants to feed the 5,000. Suppose you could all form an orderly queue !!.

her latest creation last night was some sort of fried rice thing -basically she marinates cold cubed roast pork or beef in sweet chilli sauce,worchester sauce, some honey, garlic and little tomato puree then stir fries it and puts to one side. Then she stir fries some leftover rice with a little garlic, adds in 2 beaten eggs and once this is cooked through adds back in the meat, mixes together and it's fantastic.

she tells me next time she's going to do it with chorizo sausage, red pepper, and red onion -can't wait.

----------


## S&LHEN

bowl of mixed nuts
cheese cubes
sausage rolls
cocktail sausages
pizza slices
turkey sandwiches with left overs
sliced ham,beef etc
mixed lettuce pack and cherry tomatoes
cocktail sticks with various fruit cubes/
same with cheese and meat
prawns
coleslaw
crusty rolls so they can make there own

The list is completely endless as near enough anything can be used for a buffet ::

----------


## BINBOB

> did pass this suggestion onto her but she is not amused !!. mind you when the kids bring their friends home she absolutely loves it and wants to feed the 5,000. Suppose you could all form an orderly queue !!.
> 
> her latest creation last night was some sort of fried rice thing -basically she marinates cold cubed roast pork or beef in sweet chilli sauce,worchester sauce, some honey, garlic and little tomato puree then stir fries it and puts to one side. Then she stir fries some leftover rice with a little garlic, adds in 2 beaten eggs and once this is cooked through adds back in the meat, mixes together and it's fantastic.
> 
> she tells me next time she's going to do it with chorizo sausage, red pepper, and red onion -can't wait.


Sounds heavenly.........happy munching.Merry Christmas. :Wink:

----------


## carasmam

> hi there,
> my wife does a brilliant buffet so we can all relax -see puts out things like ;-
> cold turkey, gammon and roast beef. Prawns in a dressing
> She also has side dishes for the meat e.g sweet chilli sauce, mango mayonnaise, cranberry 
> chorizo sausage
> mini spare ribs
> sometimes vol au vents filled with chicken, or prawns or cheese n' onion
> onion rings, sliced asst. peppers 
> Salad with usual things
> ...


Yum yum, you've given me inspiration now too.  I was also needing buffet ideas for Boxing Day - thanks  :Grin:

----------


## Phoenix200416

_Cheese cubes and pineapple on cocktail sticks. Yummy I love them! Also works well with pickled onions_

----------


## donnick

saw a great recipe for salmon dish so gonna try that too looked very yummy .... puff pastry lay the salmon steak on the pastry then cream cheese with smoked salmon and tarragon smothered over the top then close up the pastry and cook for about 20 min looked yummmmmmmmmmy  ::

----------

